# Good starting point?



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi,

so.. I'm almost out of my previous beans and wanted to get some idea of what you'd suggest for someone still just starting their journey of espresso exploration.

I'm perhaps looking for some forgiving beans which should help me understand where are my flaws in the technique.. dunno if that is even possible but hey, worth a shot







literally









I am still to a degree experimenting with my grinder settings so a good bean which would help me dial in better would be welcome.

I know I may be asking for something that doesn't exist but your recommendations will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I find beans from Coffee Compass are easy to dial in and quite forgiving, they're also popular on the forum


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What @Soll said. Namely Brighton Lanes were very helpful for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What do you want the coffee to taste like ? A bean that is " forgiving " or tastes similar across a range of extractions might not help you understand how to develop a technique or palate btw.

If a bit under and not over extracted all taste similar - how will you learn what to adjust or what adjustments do to taste ?


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

If I were you, I'd identify some sort of "taste profile" that you're aiming for before buying a bean - e.g. if you know that you prefer lightly roasted, in-your-face fruity beans, you don't want to get something too dark. Regardless of your technique, you'll be unhappy.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

maybe targetting a bean that is notoriously hard to dial in would be a steeper learning curve?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

At the moment I want to eliminate the bitterness so I was hoping for a sweety one that is fairly pronounced. I usually have a machiatto now so should be able to pick it up I think.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> maybe targetting a bean that is notoriously hard to dial in would be a steeper learning curve?


But once you've ridden that curve you're higher up


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

im going to start on rave sig when my new set up arrives (next week).

Always remember it having forgiving qualities


----------



## thecentennial (Sep 15, 2015)

Gimme leftist?


----------

